

The BeetleCam Project - bwag
http://digital-photography-school.com/the-beetlecam-project

======
raimondious
Reminds me of the photos taken by my cat via a Pet's Eye View:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/kittycam/>

That camera was a birthday present, but it led me to finding Mr. Lee's cat cam
site, with a lot more hacker-friendly cat devices: <http://www.mr-lee-
catcam.de/>

------
BoppreH
It's a wonderful idea and the shots were amazing, but was there any kind of
technological barrier before? Has this seriously never been thought before?

Or maybe it's just the "I could have thought of that!" feeling.

~~~
faramarz
The only downside is you don't have remote-control over the depth/aperture.
you'll notice most of the high-quality editorial photographs have great depth
that isolates the animal and makes a greater image.

with this setup you need a really wide lens or a fish-eye to make a good
composition. cool up-close photos but you give up control over the mechanics
of the camera.

~~~
jacquesm
Isn't that something you could cure with an old fashioned motor drive camera
and two more servos ?

------
itiztv
A Veho Muvi Micro DV Camcorder attached to a remote controlled car or
helicopter. Will be doing that on my next trip to the Serengeti

